
Show HN: Coronadaily – a daily email with Covid19 graphs and stats - davidverhasselt
https://coronadaily.io
======
davidverhasselt
Hey folks, creator of Coronadaily.io here

To try and cut down on my pandemic-related news consumption I forked my code
for [https://hndigest.com](https://hndigest.com) and repurposed it to send out
a daily report every morning with the stats and graphs of the day before. I
made this my "single corona-related moment" of the day, so I can get it over
with and get on with my day.

You can select which regions you'd like the graphs to be from, including
specific subregions in the US. As a Belgian living in Estonia I've set mine to
send the stats on Belgium, Estonia, US, and China.

It's a rough first version and I'll be adding more stats and polishing things
up a bit as we go along. I'll try answering questions as best I can, and will
gladly accept feedback.

